# EGD and hemostasis therapy



## bethb (Sep 22, 2009)

We have a physician who gave us an EGD with both resolution clip and epinephrine injection hemostatis therapy.  Anyone have any suggestions to what code to bill?  Would 43255 be appropriate or 43236?  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## mhcpc (Sep 22, 2009)

*Egd and hemostasis therapy*

If the patient was actively bleeding, I would use 43255.


----------



## bethb (Sep 24, 2009)

thank you very much


----------

